# QR25DE swap



## V8 SHO (Jan 14, 2004)

I am working on a 2001 nissan sentra. It came with a QG18DE, and i am swaping in a QR25DE. Can I use the motor mounts and transmission mounts spots to put the QR mounts in?? and can i use any of the mounts or braces from the QG motor?? thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you most likely need the crossmember from the QR25DE equipped car, and I doubt the pass and driver side mounts are in the same location.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

V8 SHO said:


> I am working on a 2001 nissan sentra. It came with a QG18DE, and i am swaping in a QR25DE. Can I use the motor mounts and transmission mounts spots to put the QR mounts in?? and can i use any of the mounts or braces from the QG motor?? thanks


Just out of curiousity, why did you chose the QR over turbo charging the QG or going for the venerable SR20DE?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

........some people just don't know, lol.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

mike roberts is still working on his 200sx with the QR25 in it and i heard some of the spec v guys wanting to put the 3.5 L maxima or altima motors into the car

iono this is what ive heard.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah the spec v guys _want_ to do that, but will they? hell no. it costs too much money.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea that true i think there was one dude here in dfw area in a white spec that has done it but i not sure.

that the thing that ive been hearing around here


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

wouldnt that suck to do a time consuming engine swap and then come to the realization that the engine you swapped in has about 140-50 whp and that even modifying it wont result in over 200...also the SR20s are no more expensive than the QRs, if anything they are less.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> yea that true i think there was one dude here in dfw area in a white spec that has done it but i not sure.
> 
> that the thing that ive been hearing around here


chase him down and get some pictures!!!


----------



## Bob Marley (Sep 13, 2004)

V8 SHO said:


> I am working on a 2001 nissan sentra. It came with a QG18DE, and i am swaping in a QR25DE. Can I use the motor mounts and transmission mounts spots to put the QR mounts in?? and can i use any of the mounts or braces from the QG motor?? thanks


if ur goin to leave the QR stock i guess this is a good idea..but seriously if ur goin to mod it ur goin to find out that u made a mistake..this engine can't handle that much power,ur better off with the sr20det..those things are bulletproof,u can get twice as much power out of them than the QR.


----------



## V8 SHO (Jan 14, 2004)

alright well, i ordered the mounts for the car. the subframe mount we got, and the front and rear mounts arrived. I just got in the transmission mount and it bolted up. but the top mount on the passenger side is off by alittle. i am thinkin that i am going to have to make a bracket to bolt it up. but at the sametime i think once i bolt the tranny mount it will straightin itself out. but i don't know yet. i don't know if he is going to mod the motor or not....


----------



## V8 SHO (Jan 14, 2004)

does anyone know where i can find a good close up shot of the engine bay, showing the mounts and etc. ???


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i suggest just going to a nissan dealer and checking out one of the Spec V's on the lot.


----------

